# SUGAR



## Guest (Oct 15, 2001)

Can anyone tell me if sugar triggers IBS symptoms, I love my sugar and everything I eat has to have some sort of sugar in it.and of course it seems my IBS symptoms are up and down with this.THANKS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only way to know is to try eating no sugar for 3-7 days and see if the symptoms go away.Some people are greatly bothered by sugar and for others it is one of the completely safe foods.Table sugar doesn't have any big red flags on it that would indicate that it is widely problematic, however, some people do much better when they avoid it.I'm not psychic enough to tell where on the continum you fall.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 10-16-2001).]


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

Sugar can have a big impact for some people. My whole family is a great example of that! Myself included.If you have a yeast build up in your system, this can cause D. Eating sugar feeds this problem.If you have diabetes, it is common to have d, especially when your blood sugar levels have gone to an extreme.If you have sugar sensitivities, but not full blown diabetes, you may suffer simialiar issues with D. I am addicted to sugar, many people in my family are. Everyone seems to suffer some different level of problems with D as well. Two of my family members have sugar sensitivies, giving them headaches, racing heart, irritable and D.They don't have full blown diabetes yet, and they think that I am totally borderline. Since taking herbs to lower the yeast in my digestive track and lower my sugar intack, while also taking calcium carbonate and oil of oregano, my life has completely changed. But when I eat too much sugar I feel it on all levels!Good luck to you!


----------



## ButterflyQueen (Oct 28, 2001)

I definitely feel the effects when I eat too much sugar. I bloat up, feel uncomfortable and tired. Also, my IBS D is a lot worse. I just recently cut down on my sugar and fat content since I need to lose weight anyways and it has helped with my IBS D as well.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If you have a yeast build up in your system, this can cause D. Eating sugar feeds this problem.


Don't believe this stuff about yeast.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I discovered two relatives who said sugar cause their IBS and decided to go on the infamous Atkins diet for a couple of weeks to isolate all Carbo's including sugar. All my symptoms (IBS-D) went away by the 2nd day. I put the Carbo's back one at a time and found that sugar and pasta were my worst enemy. Breads and potatoes were not as bad, but still cause some trouble. Rice and rice noodles did not bother me at all. Fruits were hit and miss.Since then I have definitely been able to corrolate sugar and my sypmtoms, especially chocolate candy. My best solution has been to try to stay away from the starches as much as possible. I occasionally splurge on pasta as I am Italian, but I know going in to expect my stomch to be unhappy. My secret word is moderation.Smurf1


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYISugar: In addition to shortening oro-anal transit time, sugar increases the fecal bile acid concentration, at least partly by increasing bacterial fermentation in the colon. These alterations in colonic activity are known to increase the risk of developing an irritable bowel. [4] Fructose and sorbitol have been shown to cause malabsorption as evaluated by the hydrogen breath test. [5] (While sucrose does not cause malabsorption, it does provoke symptoms - although they are milder. [5]) Combined sugar malabsorption patterns are common, and restriction of offending sugars is routinely indicated. [6] http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m0ISW/200...+bowel+syndrome


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

I have had IBS for about 10 years now and Sugar was always a consern of mine. I have asked doctors and nutricianists about it and never got a straight answere. In the past I did notice less symptoms when I was dieting or just cutting back on the sweets, thats why I was looking for feedback on the sugar issue. All of the replies really helped alot, Thanks so much


----------

